
Mini Book Review: Ruby Best Practices - sant0sk1
http://blog.jerodsanto.net/2009/08/mini-book-review-ruby-best-practices/
======
jamesbritt
I really like this book. (Note: I was one of the tech reviewers for the book,
and contribute to the associated RBP blog).

I does a good job of helping you reason through how best to apply what Ruby
allows you to do.

It covers a fair amount of ground, and shows really good ways to accomplish
common tasks.

It's one of the few Ruby books I'd recommend.

------
jrockway
Not to discount his enthusiasm, but the sentiment reflected by his quote
"There is more than one way to do it but most of them are really, really bad.”
has been around for ages. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.

~~~
sant0sk1
I realize its not an original thought, but didn't know who to quote so I did
what any self-aggrandizing blogger would do: I quoted myself!

~~~
jrockway
There's more than one way to do it, but most of them are really bad ;)

